
Apple's government Mac sales surge 200%, enterprise grows 50% - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/08/23/apples_government_mac_sales_surge_200_enterprise_grows_50.html
======
dflock
From a very low base, I'd imagine, compared to the big corporate & government
seller's, like Dell, Microsoft, etc... Apple have traditionally fared very
badly in this space and the article is all relative sales percentages - anyone
have any marketshare/absolute numbers for enterprise/gov mac sales?

